# Hyperthyroid and heart problem (a lengthy story)



## lizzieodat (Feb 25, 2013)

Hello!

I am new to these boards and newly diagnosed with what my endo doc is calling sub-clinical hyperthyroidism. I have palpitations, tachycardia, chest pain...the works and all the other classic hyper thyroid symptoms. Tremors, heat intolerance, anxiety, etc. The only symptom I have not had is weight loss. Despite always being very thin, I have put on 40 lbs. in the past 2 years. My TSH was extremely low to non existent, while my T4 was in the very upper limit of normal range. I just started taking 10mg of methimazole but must have more blood work today because I may be having a reaction to it. 
A couple of months prior to finding out that my thyroid level was off, I was told by a cardiologist, who I had gone to see about chest pain, that an echocardiogram showed that my heart function was decreased. Based on what showed up on that test and my symptoms the doctor said I was in early heart failure. I had a normal EKG, normal stress test, perfectly normal blood pressure, and a 24 holter monitor showed ectopic beats which are not considered a big deal in a healthy heart. The only test that showed the heart problem was the echo. I am a very busy mom of four, mid 30's and needless to say this came as a shock!! The cardiologist prescribed a beta-blocker and an ace-inhibiter, which are standard for this type of heart condition.Then a month or so later I got the lab result from my thyroid test and it showed the hyperthyroidism. I have had my thyroid monitored for years. I have had a multi-nodular goiter dx 18 years ago and with every baby I have had my thyroid blood levels swing from hypo or hyper during the post-partum period. I have had normal biopsies when the nodules grow. My mom is a thyroid cancer survivor and so the docs keep an eye on mine because of that history. But this is the first time that my blood level has been off outside of the pregnancy/post-partum time and the first time I have received treatment for the thyroid.
Bottom line is the thyroid can effect the heart. Based on what I have read, both hypo and hyper can take a toll. Heart problems or simply heart symptoms can result from thyroid problems. Here is a link to an article from the European Journal of Endocrinology that discusses the heart in relation to the thyroid (specifically subclinical hyperthyroidism).
http://www.eje-online.org/content/152/1/1.full

I remain optimistic that with proper treatment of my thyroid, my heart may heal or at least stabilize. I don't share this to scare anyone but simply to raise awareness of this issue. To have a person's heart show the changes that mine has may not be the most common outcome and it is not necessarily what will happen to someone. However, no one (especially doctors) should blow off heart symptoms or thyroid problems.


----------

